# Blitzsafe - VW/M-Link1V.5 iPod interface with iPod nano (4th generation)



## BlueVWR32:. (Mar 28, 2006)

Please help me solve this problem I am having with an ipod interface I installed in my wife’s 20th Aniv. GTI utilizing the stock headunit.
Here goes, I ordered a Blitzsafe - VW/M-Link1V.5 iPod interface from Enfig. I performed the install and began testing it. My wife has a iPod nano (4th generation) which is supported by the interface I purchased. While listening to music the ipod nano will pause the song for no apparent reason, I take it off pause and continue listening, then it pauses again, this keeps happening over and over again. I tested my ipod (4yr old 20 GB click wheel ipod) and it works flawlessly, no problems with it pausing, it worked fine. Next I started going through the settings on the ipod nano and reset all option to the ipod default settings, the problem still persists.
Does anybody have any ideas on how to resolve this issue? BTW, the ipod nano works fine when it is not connected to the ipod interface, when my wife uses the ear buds she has no problems with it.


----------



## lstiffler (Jan 22, 2004)

I know this is a relatively older post but I'm having the same problem. Any luck solving it?


_Modified by lstiffler at 8:14 PM 5-8-2009_


----------

